# WinTV Nova-s



## MuH die KuH (11. September 2004)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich mit einer WinTV Nova-s Premiere gucken kann!?


Und mit welchen Tool und Programmen!?

Habe schon ca.9999999 Foren durch geschaut aber nichts gefunden



MFG

MuH eure KuH


----------

